# Stocking new 125 gal w/ haps, mbuna, and peacocks?



## silvergould (Oct 9, 2014)

I was just given a 125 gallon and am hoping to stick it with some colourful cichlids that can breed without too much worry of hybridization, ideally ones where the females are somewhereat different, but I do want one or two breeds of peacock if possible. I plan on running tons of filtration so I can overstock a bit to help with aggression (1200gph). I like lesser known (eg not yellow lab) I'm looking for stocking opinions, I've only recently started searching for cichlid species on here and some I like are:
Copadichromis verdunyi , narangu- because of females looks
Placidochromis sp phenchilus tanzania
Otopharynx lithobates
Ngara flame tail peacock
Aulonacara stuartgranti cobue
Etc
Thanks for your input, and the background and sand are going to be black so I'd prefer no dark dark fish.


----------



## silvergould (Oct 9, 2014)

I should also mention I'm not opposed to putting a Victoria or tanganyikan species as well.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Two species of peacocks are pretty much guaranteed to crossbreed and once mixed, you would be unable to ID the separate species of females and so would be unable to sell or give them away. The species you've got so far should work well together. You will have 4 colorful fish and the rest silver.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Two species of peacocks are pretty much guaranteed to crossbreed and once mixed, you would be unable to ID the separate species of females and so would be unable to sell or give them away. The species you've got so far should work well together. You will have 4 colorful fish and the rest silver.


i see alot of posts where people say dont put this peacock with that peacock they will hybridize. so how do they stay pure in the wild if the females all look the same.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

pfoster74 said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > Two species of peacocks are pretty much guaranteed to crossbreed and once mixed, you would be unable to ID the separate species of females and so would be unable to sell or give them away. The species you've got so far should work well together. You will have 4 colorful fish and the rest silver.
> ...


Mostly they live in geographically separate locations.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

rennsport2011 said:


> Mostly they live in geographically separate locations.


+1 and even if two species or sub species were in the same general location, there are usually enough males and females present to avoid cross breeding.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

ty very interesting


----------



## silvergould (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks for the replies


----------

